

Recommendations for Key-man Life Insurance? - aquaphile

As many of you have experienced, venture capital financing often requires that the founders and management obtain life insurance payable to the company (aka "key-man" policies).  Not all life insurance companies are familiar with the practice or the customs in the startup world.  With which life insurance companies have you successfully established key-man policies?  For what coverage limits ($1M, $5M, $10M, etc)?
======
aagha
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=opera&rls=...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&hs=JDP&q=%2B%22key+man%22%7Ckeyman%7Ckey-
man+life+insurance+quote&btnG=Search)

